# Looking for cabler technician / labourman in adelaide



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking for cabler or labourman in ADELAIDE

requirements:-

white card 
police clearance

contact me 0449789414


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

send a resume to [email protected]. Maybe we can help?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CareersDownUnder said:


> send a resume to [email protected]. Maybe we can help?


Do you even read the posts,or are you too busy advertising ???
The OP is not looking for work, he is looking for workers !!!!,


----------

